# What is it?



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Neal, thanks..I really enjoyed this thread! I have always been a bug nut....and really like the larger moths...

We get a few every year at the cabin..but haven't seen a cecropia for the last two years....they are pretty cool!

Marc


----------

